# Alien Ship



## Jimmy

What do you guys think of my paint job?


----------



## xrunner

Pretty good. Are those two bystanders going to be "probed" by the aliens?


----------



## Jimmy

xrunner said:


> Pretty good. Are those two bystanders going to be "probed" by the aliens?



most likely


----------



## Dave Sams

The paint job looks good, but on your layout, I was expecting to see one of the spaceship feet crushing someone!


----------



## sstlaure

Makes sense that it's landing next to a trailer


----------



## tjcruiser

sstlaure said:


> Makes sense that it's landing next to a trailer


True! But he needs a rusted pickup truck nearby, too!


----------



## Jimmy

Dave Sams said:


> The paint job looks good, but on your layout, I was expecting to see one of the spaceship feet crushing someone!



Great idea!! Don't know why I did not think of that. I'll work on that for sure. Thanks!


----------



## Jimmy

tjcruiser said:


> True! But he needs a rusted pickup truck nearby, too!



Yea that would be nice. Right now the only vehicle I have is a Subaru SVX because I used to have one for real. I don't actually have any roads or crossings but the rusty truck is indeed a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## TulsaFlyer

The paint job is spot on!

The colors are a perfect matc...........


Uh.....nevermind.



Looks good.


Jody


----------



## T-Man

Nice, where did the model come from?

NJ ?


----------



## xrunner

T-Man said:


> Nice, where did the model come from?


Planet Zeno in the Fruiyrwese Galaxy. 

(Don't spoil Jimmy's fantasies!)


----------



## SpikeCollector06

Wow that is an awesome addition! that would go perfect on my 1950's themed set!


----------



## tjcruiser

Is that rust on the saucer? How does something rust in space?!? 

Actually, the nice paintwork reminds me more of some exotic metal surface ... titanium alloy, or something like that.

Fun creativity! Nice work,

TJ


----------



## xrunner

Jimmy,

Why not do a bigger scene along the lines of _Close Encounters of the Third Kind_, the landing site near the mountain. The would look cool.


----------



## Jimmy

It's supposed to be a design that Bob Lazar reported he saw while he worked at Area 51. He claimed he helped reverse engineer the alien propulsion system. His claims have been generally dismissed by the scientific world.


----------



## tooter

Jimmy said:


> What do you guys think of my paint job?


I think you did a *super* paint job on it. 
Sort of like the heat effect of entering the atmosphere.

The patena is similar to the saucers in the movie Mars Attacks...










Might the two people be Barney and Betty Hill?


----------



## Jimmy

New Pic


----------



## bwoogie

Does it light up and get all flashy?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I want to know if it flies! 

Nice work.


----------



## Reckers

I've long been puzzled by the presence of windows and lights on spacecraft, as well as the spotlighted "NCC-1701" in the Star Trek series. (This is not a jab at your spacecraft---I think it looks terrific and it's a great example of 1950's imagery.) Windows are weak spots in the hull and pretty useless: it's not like you to physically see where you're going. The same applies to all the lights: who's going to see them? Can you imagine someone saying, "Look! I see lights over there, 20,000 miles in that direction: let's run over and read the hull number so we can tell who it is!"


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The windows are to see out silly!  And, it's dark in space, you you obviously need lights as well.


----------



## tjcruiser

Reckers said:


> I've long been puzzled by the presence of windows and lights on spacecraft, as well as the spotlighted "NCC-1701" in the Star Trek series. (This is not a jab at your spacecraft---I think it looks terrific and it's a great example of 1950's imagery.) Windows are weak spots in the hull and pretty useless: it's not like you to physically see where you're going. The same applies to all the lights: who's going to see them? Can you imagine someone saying, "Look! I see lights over there, 20,000 miles in that direction: let's run over and read the hull number so we can tell who it is!"


It's for when you pull up to the Space Burger, Reck ... girls inside the joint preparing the order call out on the space radio, "450 Jupiter Dogs, 26 Black Hole Burgers, 150 Saturn Onion Rings, and 830 Galaxy Shakes for NCC-1701 ... Calling NCC-1701 ... Your order's ready at Spaceport 12."

Right?!?


----------



## xrunner

Reckers said:


> I've long been puzzled by the presence of windows and lights on spacecraft, as well as the spotlighted "NCC-1701" in the Star Trek series.


Well, the last time I was abducted I thought it was a nice view looking outside. The windows aren't weak spots - they are made of materials far more advanced than anything we have on Earth. At least that's what Capt. Zsnbhtiooiwje told me.


----------



## Aliquippa & Southern

That's pretty neat. I thought I was the only one with an U.F.O. on my display. Mine is flying however. Maybe looking for a trailer so it can land.


----------



## Jimmy

bwoogie said:


> Does it light up and get all flashy?



no but I was thinking of adding a light inside and see how it looks.


----------



## Jimmy

Some more for your enjoyment!!!


----------



## bwoogie

lol wow.


----------



## xrunner

Jimmy,

Log off this website. Look around your room and you should see a red button on the wall somewhere that probably says - "Call Nurse"

I want you to press that button right now.


----------



## Jimmy

xrunner said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> Log off this website. Look around your room and you should see a red button on the wall somewhere that probably says - "Call Nurse"
> 
> I want you to press that button right now.


So I'm a little "odd" I must admit.


----------



## Big Ed

Jimmy said:


> So I'm a little "odd" I must admit.



:laugh::laugh::laugh:

One thing you need is MORE blood.

Some guts would be easy to make.:laugh: (spaghetti with smashed tomato sauce soaked meatballs.)

MORE BLOOD & GUTS.

Take the gun off the black dude or you will have Al Sharpton here protesting the site soon.


----------



## bwoogie

big ed said:


> Some guts would be easy to make.:laugh: (spaghetti with smashed tomato sauce soaked meatballs.)
> :


ew.. just what he needs... rotting meatballs on his tracks


----------



## Reckers

I can't do anything after looking at those pics but applaud!:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## eljefe

big ed said:


> Take the gun off the black dude or you will have Al Sharpton here protesting the site soon.


And yet no one speaks for the fat lady being threatened by an axe-wielding clown.


----------



## Big Ed

eljefe said:


> And yet no one speaks for the fat lady being threatened by an axe-wielding clown.



OK shoot the fat lady and chop off the black dudes head.
Al might not protest that.:laugh:


----------



## Jimmy

I don't discriminate. Everyone must die in my world.


----------



## xrunner

big ed said:


> OK shoot the fat lady and chop off the black dudes head.
> Al might not protest that.:laugh:


Hey Ed - Jimmy's lakes must be *RED*


----------



## Big Ed

bwoogie said:


> ew.. just what he needs... rotting meatballs on his tracks


Just make up little piles and coat them in clear resin.



xrunner said:


> Hey Ed - Jimmy's lakes must be *RED*



True, :thumbsup: ( Jimmy are you taking notes?)

_BLOOD LAKE _









Unless he mutilates a Horseshoe crab as their blood IS BLUE. :thumbsup:

(which is a result of its high content in copper-based hemocyanin, instead of the iron-based hemoglobin found, for example, in humans.):smokin:


----------

